# 2012 cummins



## ctkiteboarding (Feb 3, 2011)

any inside info on the "new" hd trucks coming out? im in the market for a 2500/3500 srw ctd crew cab and was wondering what the changes will be thanks R


----------



## Mopard (Jan 15, 2006)

I've heard talk of a completely new Dodge truck coming in 2013 but it is a guarantee that the 1500s will be here first and the 2500s will follow the next year. The 2012s will be virtually identical to the 2011s aside from the usual smaller updates that happen every year. I am anxiously awaiting the new truck myself. 
Oh, I just got brochure from Dodge telling me of the 800 ft lbs of torque in the updated Cummins along with a stronger torque convertor/tranny ... so that's one thing they updated.


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Feb 3, 2011)

Mopard;1260330 said:


> I've heard talk of a completely new Dodge truck coming in 2013 but it is a guarantee that the 1500s will be here first and the 2500s will follow the next year. The 2012s will be virtually identical to the 2011s aside from the usual smaller updates that happen every year. I am anxiously awaiting the new truck myself.
> Oh, I just got brochure from Dodge telling me of the 800 ft lbs of torque in the updated Cummins along with a stronger torque convertor/tranny ... so that's one thing they updated.


 the trans update is for 2011 2012 or 2013?


----------



## Mopard (Jan 15, 2006)

ctkiteboarding;1260351 said:


> the trans update is for 2011 2012 or 2013?


It comes with the 800 ft lb tq Cummins ... whenever that hits the lots ... 2011-1/2 I assume.


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Feb 3, 2011)

got it thanks ussmileyflag


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

they need to work on the stock milage the dam thing get's before adding more power to keep up with the chevy's an Ford's.. JFC 8 miles to the gal plowing . I'm better off putting a plow on a car!! my 05' stock never dip below 15 plowing . an before you people start thats hand cal to !!!


----------



## MrPLow2011 (Jan 14, 2011)

I have heards those fords are not as great as they say they are. Hell my cummins with a 4.10 gears can get 20mpg. if I leave it in cruise on highway at 55mph. If you read the articles about the new ford. you have to drive on there set course at a certain mph. And certain exlerations. I am sure if i look into ford boards I will find post about the mpg claims


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

yeah 2nd gen with tall gears were getting 23-26 hwy, I used to get 16 with 4.10's and pretty much the same plowing.


----------



## MrPLow2011 (Jan 14, 2011)

TPC Services;1264851 said:


> they need to work on the stock milage the dam thing get's before adding more power to keep up with the chevy's an Ford's.. JFC 8 miles to the gal plowing . I'm better off putting a plow on a car!! my 05' stock never dip below 15 plowing . an before you people start thats hand cal to !!!


http://www.motortrend.com/roadtests/trucks/1006_2011_ford_f250_2010_ram_2500_comparison/transmission.html

Read this link. motor trend tested them both. That Ford is no where near getting the MPG claims that are out there. Ford 18.0mpg and Ram 17.9 and the Ford had 3.55 gears to the Dodges 3.73 a new tranny and gears and Dodge is ahead of them. I knew that 30mpg was all just BS hype


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

MrPLow2011;1264903 said:


> http://www.motortrend.com/roadtests/trucks/1006_2011_ford_f250_2010_ram_2500_comparison/transmission.html
> 
> Read this link. motor trend tested them both. That Ford is no where near getting the MPG claims that are out there. Ford 18.0mpg and Ram 17.9 and the Ford had 3.55 gears to the Dodges 3.73 a new tranny and gears and Dodge is ahead of them. I knew that 30mpg was all just BS hype


They only got 16mpg, that's fricken stupid. At least they burn more fossil fuel so there is less emissions out the tail pipe


----------

